# 2.5kva delta star three phase transformer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nickson said:


> this is what remained of our tx after our buchols relay had failed for a long time And had been ignored.
> View attachment 36461
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Nice, I'll bet that smells good..:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nickson said:


> ...After our buchols relay had failed for a long time And had been ignored.


 I'm sorry, but I laughed. _"It's tripping! The protection must be broken! Keep running!"

_How many MVA is that? I'm surprised it had a Buchholz, I don't often see them until many dozens of MVA.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Big John said:


> I'm sorry, but I laughed. _"It's tripping! The protection must be broken! Keep running!"
> 
> _How many MVA is that? I'm surprised it had a Buchholz, I don't often see them until many dozens of MVA.


apparently this is a big transformer total weight is 6.4 tonnes.

it's 2500KVA
volt at HV 11000v
no load at LV 415v

amperes at HV 131.21
amperes at Lv. 3478

as long as there is production nothing else matters that's sad

I write alot about my company.I think I need to edit my profile before my boss gets me


Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like a crispy critter!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I think maybe you meant 2.5 MVA? 2.5kVA is 2500VA

Here is the silver lining behind that cloud.

The process of stripping the insulation off of the copper to sell it for scrap is a lot less involved now!


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

yes 2.5MVA

lesson learnt. already installed a new transformer with all the protection.

what beats my understanding is that we all go to college and we actually learn about transformer protection.but when it comes to the field we tend to ignore the basics 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

nickson said:


> this is what remained of our tx after our buchols relay had failed for a long time And had been ignored.


 
Just curious of the physical size of that XFMR.

I think this is a 2000kva. 

Is it close to the same size?

Also, what is a buchols relay?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> ...Also, what is a buchols relay?


 They're protective devices used on oil-filled transformers with conservator tanks. They go in the fill pipe to the conservator and can pick up slow gassing accumulation, sudden over-pressure from an arc event, and low conservator oil levels.










Which actually brings up a good point, if someone disabled the trips for this transformer, what actually took it offline? It faulted out completely and opened the upstream protection?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Buchholz, not buchhols.

Buckhols is what happens when you shoot a buck...


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> They're protective devices used on oil-filled transformers with conservator tanks. They go in the fill pipe to the conservator and can pick up slow gassing accumulation, sudden over-pressure from an arc event, and low conservator oil levels.


 
Ive never seen the inside of an oil filled XFMR.

So the OPs was an oil filled?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Ive never seen the inside of an oil filled XFMR...


 Here ya go. This one was a specialty rectified transformer, though, not distribution.

I'm going to change out a NLTC on an oil transformer next week I think. I'll see if I can grab some photos.


> ...So the OPs was an oil filled?


 Yeah, but I can't tell from the photo, I only know because of the Buchholz, that is specific to oil filled equipment.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe it WASN'T an oil filled transformer, and that's why the Bucholz relay was disabled!


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

JRaef said:


> Maybe it WASN'T an oil filled transformer, and that's why the Bucholz relay was disabled!


it was an oil filled transformer jraef the oil inside had also changed colour

the bucholz relay had long been disabled even before I joined this company.

I remember I was very new from college and I asked about it.someone then was. not cautious but we have a very good boss now.

btwn

you remember I posted sometime last year about the oil circuit breakers well those have been done away with. 

am on my way to the company will send you pics 
what I posted is actually what has been removed from the oil.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Ive never seen the inside of an oil filled XFMR.
> 
> So the OPs was an oil filled?


yes what I posted is actually what is inside an oil
filled transformer.usually when it is new it has this shiny copper colour. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

who called the fire department?
:laughing:


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Lep said:


> who called the fire department?
> :laughing:


ha ha! there was no need the relays in the sub station tripped. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

men at work already 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JRaef said:


> I think maybe you meant 2.5 MVA? 2.5kVA is 2500VA
> 
> Here is the silver lining behind that cloud.
> 
> The process of stripping the insulation off of the copper to sell it for scrap is a lot less involved now!


We had a cast core, twice that size and I believe it was aluminum windings. We gave it to the transfer company to scrap as part of the deal.


----------

